# GL to Syncro brake upgrade



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

I want to upgrade to the 10.1" rotors but wanted to double check to be sure that Syncro calipers/carriers will bolt right onto the hub on my GL? 

Also, what other VW models/years have compatible 10.1" brakes? Scirocco's and Audi 4000's maybe? any others?

Thanks


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

jlw said:


> I want to upgrade to the 10.1" rotors but wanted to double check to be sure that Syncro calipers/carriers will bolt right onto the hub on my GL?
> 
> Also, what other VW models/years have compatible 10.1" brakes? Scirocco's and Audi 4000's maybe? any others?
> 
> Thanks


ugh... I retyped this like three times now :laugh: 

Quantums and QSWs, I do not recall what their bolt pattern is for the caliper carrier.... there are two "sizes", one found on the Scirocco and Audi Coupe (and a handful of models... making them compatible with Rabbit/Jetta/8v Scirocco/Dasher) (there may even be a 3rd size, found on like the Audi 80/5000??), and another bolt pattern that is found on the other later A chassis cars with 10.1s and the B3 16v Passat (10.1"). I just do not know for sure where teh Quantum falls in the list


----------



## SCarGo02 (Mar 26, 2004)

The following parts are used on the vehicles listed below (according to ETKA):
- caliper carrier: 853 615 125 (quantum syncro / scirocco 16V / 4000 quattros / some '85-'87 4000s, '85-'87 Coupe GTs)
- calipers: 357 615 123 AX (left) / 357 615 124 AX (right) (quantum syncro / scirocco 16V / B4 passat, Mk3 Jetta/Golf, 4000 quattros / some '85-'87 4000s, '85-'87 Coupe GTs)


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the compatibility lists.

So am I safe to assume the Syncro, Scirocco, 4000, etc, Carries will bolt on to my non-syncro Quantum GL? It makes sense that just the carrier would be extended to allow for the larger rotor, but I'd like to hear from someone for sure before I buy the parts.. Thanks.


----------



## SCarGo02 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm going to assume so since the strut towers are the same between non-syncro/syncro quantums and the caliper carriers bolt to them.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

The front carriers from the Scirocco 16V, the Audi 4000 quattro, and the Quantum Syncro will bolt right up to the mounts on the Quantum GL. The calipers are Girling 54. You can pretty much use any of the Girling 54 calipers, whether they came from a MK2 Jetta/GTI or a Scirocco or whatever. And you'll want the 4x100 10.1" rotors from QSW, Rocco 16V, or Jetta GLI (Audi Quattro are 4x108). The carriers for MK2 will not fit b/c the bolt spacing is off. I would suggest Mintex red box pads when you do the swap. DO NOT get PBR Deluxe organic, they suck most horrible bad. They advertise them as being quiet and having wash-away brake dust, but they don't stop in the rain. Just be sure to get good functioning calipers and bleed the system correctly (germanautoparts.com has NEW Girling 54 calipers for ~$75 each).


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah I ended up getting a 'working condition' used set of g54 calipers & carriers off an 86 Audi 4000cs. I was gonna go with new calipers, but coulnt find anyone who would sell me just the carriers so i figured id try the calipers from the set and go from there.

I'm still waiting for my 10.1" rotors to arrive, and the set of Hawk "Performance Ceramics" i ordered.. Which i've never tried, but I couldnt find any bad reviews of them around.. so I guess we'll see.


----------

